# Success!!



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Yea, Izzy FINALLY rang the bell independantly yesterday and again this morning!! I was beginning to think I had a very slow puppy! Actually, she's very smart and I FINALLY figured out what the problem was. OK, here goes....everytime I'd take Izzy out, I would stand her up on her hind legs to ring the bell which is hanging on the door. I would say, outside, potty? We started this at 11 weeks when we got her. Izzy is almost 6 months, now, and all she would do is sit by the door when she needed to go out. If we weren't there, she occassionally would come look for us, but only if she needed to poop. Anyway, she was sitting there, waiting for me to lift her up to ring the bell.....she thought that was the routine! So, a few days ago, when I figured this out, I waited her out. After sitting a couple of minutes, she reached up and rang the bell. This morning, I was on the computer and I heard the bell ring! I was so excited, I almost wet my pants.......


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

That's good to hear! I bought the doggie door bell and I must be doing something wrong! EVERY time I take him out i say "go outside, ring the bell"...he just sits and watches me do it. He hates for me to try to take his paw to make him ring it. I wasn't sure if I should give him a treat now while training....like either me ring it or help him ring it and give a treat OR wait until he rings it on his own and give a treat?? Like i said I am not the best dog trainer! Maybe I should switch to some bells hanging off the door. We've been working on it for about 2 mos. Sounds like you have been working on yours for awhile too.....he is smart too so I'm sure it is something I am not doing right! Any suggestions??


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

LOL Yea good job Izzy...


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Do you give him any treats yet?? Everytime we go to the door(he is on a leash) I say "go outside, ring the bell" then I ring it and open the door and we go out. Anything I should change or add??


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Brutus learned in about 20 minutes to ring the bell to go out. I showed him a treat (very small piece) and placed it out side on the step where he could see it. I said "ring the Bell" and placed his paw on the bell to ring it and then would open the door and he would go out to get his treat. After a few tryies this way, I said "ring the Bell" and then waited to see if he would do it himself. I will admit that it became trick or treat, where he would ring the bell, go out, get a treat, come back in, and ring the bell. We gradually moved the treat getting to the grassy area where he goes potty and then to actually going potty to get the treat.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks Paige, I will try that...I had already decided I wasn't going to quit or give up! I figured eventually he would catch on!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I really need to train Tripp to do that. Sounds like a great idea. Do you use just a normal bell? Anyone have a pictures


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Here is that link:
http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=386&highlight=door+bell

It shows picures of the door bell and a hanging bell.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Cheryl, that is soooo cute!!! I am going to have to find that on Amazon.
Thanks for the tip


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I use poochie bells. They are great. Brady always took his paw to the door anyway when he wanted to go outside, so this was a very easy transition. He can also just nudge them with his nose. Here is a picture of my bells. You can get them in all kinds of different ribbons. The website is www.poochiebells.com.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Judy, now that Izzy knows how to ring the bell, she's going to have to teach you.  Mine just run to the back door and bark.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I wouldn't mind if Izzy barked, but she doesn't. My husband can't hear the bells ringing, so I'm not sure how this is going to work for him, but the door bell idea would set our lab off into a barking frenzy, so we opted not to go that route. 
I'm just hoping that she continues ringing the bell. I take her out too often sometimes, so she doesn't have to ask to go out! I'm going to try and back off on that a little now that she has shown she can let us know when it's time.....


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

_" I was so excited, I almost wet my pants....... "_

*ROFLMBO !!! *You crack me up!!  But I can understand your excitement. I felt that way too. Luckily, it didnt take Ricky long at all. We are trying to teach Sammy now.

Paige, I like your idea about shutting the door between dog 1 and dog 2, making the other guy learn on his own. We are going to try that with Sammy. Thanks!

Make sure you don't buy those 'jingle', Xmas-y type bells that have slots in them that can catch your dogs nails. They are dangerous! I bought bells in Nov. at the dollar store, decorative cord at the dollar store too and made up bells for two patio doors. 3 bells on each and it cost me 2$ . I'm cheap, what can I say?! 

There are a couple of threads on bell training already, but seems like it's a common question. Glad that Izzy has finally made the connection.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I wanna start bell training capote but I think Sinatra would use it as more of a toy than anything else! I can easily see him lying upside down..ringing it incessantly just cause it's fun..


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Marj, I must be cheap, too. I bought a couple of painted cowbells at a party store for $2 and hung them a few inches apart from each other on a pretty ribbon. They came in all different colors for all different decors and made a huge racket when hit  . Maddie learned to ring them in 2 days. Now I just wish I could stop the little stinker from ringing them all day when she just wants to go out and enjoy the sunshine. When I was taking care of my daughter's Westie for a week, she'd ring the bell when he wanted to go out. Smart little devils they are!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

The best part is when you are visiting others... especially non dog owners and you take your own bells! We have our carrying bells on a pink ribbon and we just show Dora where they are and she is good to go!

Amanda


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

The door my dogs use to go out is a glass door. So Tripp is ALWAYS seeing his reflection thinking its another cute puppy & keeps scratching at it to see where the dog is!! But he also scratches at the door the same way when he has to go out. So i am always opening the door for him to go out!! It does get very confusing at times,
So maybe a bell just might work-or drive me crazy!


----------



## Prada's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

I am not familiar with the bell ringing thing. It sounds wonderful though. Is it a doorbell, or dangling bells etc.. Is it placed on the door frame? Where do you buy it?


----------

